# Dial-in Server

## VanDan

Hi all.

Setting up a ppp server is the ONLY thing I have never been able to do no matter what I try...

Here's what I've got at the moment:

/etc/inittab:

```

d1:2345:respawn:/usr/sbin/mgetty ttyS0 -x 8 -D /dev/vc/0

```

/etc/mgetty+sendfax/login.config:

```

/AutoPPP/ -     -       /usr/sbin/pppd file /etc/ppp/options.server

```

/etc/ppp/options.server:

```

debug

-detach

asyncmap 0

modem

crtscts

lock

proxyarp

require-pap

refuse-chap

login

ms-dns 203.109.250.50

ms-dns 203.109.250.61

```

/etc/ppp/options.ttyS0:

```

192.168.0.100:192.168.0.101

```

If I dial in from Win2k with the default settings, it tries to authenticate for 30 seconds or so, then hangs up and says that authentication fails. If I use a terminal log-in, I can log in and then strange characters start appearing in the terminal. I can start ppp by running /usr/sbin/pppd and this produces more characters but when I close the terminal window, the modem hangs up and I get various error messages ranging from:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unable to determine IP address.
> 
> 

 

to

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Loopback device detected. Characters are being echoed back from the device. Maybe the remote computer is using a tty login
> 
> 

 

to

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The remote computer is not responding
> 
> 

 

On the Linux side, I get fewer error messages than failed login attempts, which is a little worrying, but anyway the ones I get are like:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 17 17:12:51 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user nunfamily by (uid=0)
> 
> Nov 17 17:13:02 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by nunfamily, uid 1004
> ...

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 17 17:14:43 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user nunfamily by (uid=0)
> 
> Nov 17 17:14:45 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by nunfamily, uid 1004
> ...

 

I have tried setting up the Win2k dial-up networking to use a fixed IP address (192.168.0.101) and this doesn't help. I actually got an error one time which said that this address was in use, and to contact the system administrator and tell them about it, but this address certainly was NOT in use - it was reserved for my dial-in connection.

So anyway, if anyone has a working setup, could you please post your config files? Or alternatively, can someone tell me WTF is up with what I'm doing. I have been trying to get this going on and off for 18 months now - since I was running Slackware 7.1!

I will be SOOOOOO grateful of someone can help. And believe me I've read all the HOW-TOs I can find on google... over and over ...

----------

## taskara

dude, how did you go ?

I'm trying to setup the same thing here.. noticed your post is getting old now, thought you might have had some success and could point me in the right direction...

hope you can  :Smile: 

----------

## VanDan

Yeah I _finally_ got it going.

I'm using pppd and mgetty comiled by Gentoo's ebuilds, so there's no need to mess with the compilation...

I had a LOT of trouble with authentication. I tried all options. This is what works for me:

/etc/ppp/options.server:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> debug
> 
> asyncmap 0
> ...

 

The 2 ms-dns entries are my dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf. The 2 ip addresses on the following line are the addresses of the dial-in modem, and the remote client.

/etc/mgetty+sendfax has the following line:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /AutoPPP/ -     -       /usr/sbin/pppd file /etc/ppp/options.server
> 
> 

 

/etc/inittab has the following line:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> S2:2345:respawn:/usr/sbin/mgetty ttyS0 -D /dev/ttyS0
> 
> 

 

For the client side, you should be able to use the default settings in Windows.

I'm pretty sure this is all you need. If not, post back and tell me what's up.

Good luck!

Dan

----------

## taskara

hey Dan,

I have set it up, but haven't had a chance to test it. I'll test it tomorrow from work  :Smile: 

while I've got you though, I'd like to ask your advice.

I am setting up a linux server, and I wanted it to act as a fax server for sending and receiving, as an answering machine, and also as a dial in server for remote internet and file access.

I know mgetty+sendfax are bundled together, and there is also vgetty, but I think u can only use one or the other.

Can you use mgetty AND vgetty at the same time?

or is there someother way of of acomplishing this? or is it impossible!  :Wink: 

many thanks  :Smile: 

Chris

----------

## pengi

Whats the difference betwen the many versions of getty? Can I use agetty if a only want to access my server through a simple terminal?

----------

## taskara

dunno - maybe only mgetty supports autoppp ?

try and see  :Very Happy: 

----------

## EugeneTSWong

 *pengi wrote:*   

> Whats the difference betwen the many versions of getty? Can I use agetty if a only want to access my server through a simple terminal?

 I think that mingetty is the smallest of the bunch. I don't know about the rest, though. Maybe they have some extra sercurity features?

----------

## Doctor

agetty comes with the util-linux ebuild and its what gentoo uses for the virtual consoles, or at least on my compy.

----------

## dhunt

To answer some of your questions.

The reason you use mgetty as apposed to the other getty programs is it is the only one that can reconise ppp data coming in and start ppp for that. It can also tell when a fax is coming in or when some one is dialing in with just a terminal program.

Also instead of needing to add the extra part on the end of this line in mgetty.conf

/AutoPPP/ - - /usr/sbin/pppd file /etc/ppp/options.server 

move the options.server file to options.serialport

so it would be called

options.ttyS1 or options.tts.1 for Com port 2

depending on whether you have a devfs or not.

This way pppd knows where to find the setting for just that port. This allows you to easlly add  modems to your dialin server.

Hope this helps  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

anyway to tell mgetty to answer on different types of rings?

like:

ring ring ring [pause] ring ring ring [pause]

or

ring [pause] ring ring [pause] ring 

etc..?

and can it tell the difference between a data call and a fax call, and if it is data to start ppp, and if it is a fax to receive it?

----------

## dhunt

Don't know about the specific ring sequences. I've never tried that. I know it has ring back support and pickup after X rings.

Yes it can tell the difference between a data connection and fax connection. Then if it is a data connection it looks for ppp packets and if it see's some it starts pppd.

If you want I can post some of my config files. That are working for faxing and ppp dialup as well.

----------

## taskara

that would be great.

I'd like it to pick up after 6 rings, and calls may be either data or fax... if fax, to receive, and if data to start Autoppp

I wonder how to get it to work with distinctive ring.. I may have to look up their webpage unless someone knows..

cheers!

----------

## dhunt

Ok here's my configuration

/etc/inittab contains this

S1:345:respawn:/usr/sbin/mgetty -n 6 /dev/ttyS1

-n 6 means pickup after 6 rings

/etc/ppp/options.tts.1

192.168.0.1:192.168.0.20

proxyarp

idle 600

ms-dns 192.168.0.1

ms-wins 192.168.0.1

modem

crtscts

nodetach

asyncmap 0

auth

lock

debug

kdebug 1

I have devfs so that's why it is called options.tts.1 not options.ttyS1

/etc/ppp/pap-secrets contains the following line

*               myservername    ""                      *

/etc/mgetty+sendfax/login.conf contains the following line

/AutoPPP/ -     a_ppp   /usr/sbin/pppd auth -chap +pap login debug

/etc/mgetty+sendfax/faxlist contains

id

print HP

delete

/etc/mgetty+sendfax/new_fax

must be edited to setup where the fax modules are kept

for printing/emailing/forwarding etc.

These are all part of the scripts that come with mgetty.

Also the username/password used to authenticate with ppp

must be a user on the system with a password.

(i.e) useradd someuser; passwd someuser ....

Hope this help  :Smile: 

Let me know if you need any more help

----------

## taskara

thanks for those

I have remote dial in working fine - it's the faxes that I'm not sure about.

I don't have this file: /etc/mgetty+sendfax/faxlist

do I just create it? does mgetty know to look for this particular file, or do I need to specify it somewhere?

could you give me a hand with the fax side of things?  :Confused: 

also, mgetty logs to the console.. is there a way to change that to log to a file somewhere?

cheers

----------

## dhunt

Ok for the logging side of things I had to make a directory

/var/log/mgetty

and then it will automatically write the log file in there

if you don't have faxlist you need to create it. It doesn't have to be in /etc/mgetty+sendfax but you must edit /etc/mgetty+sendfax/new_fax to setup where you have it. You may not have new_fax in your installation. It and the fax modules that you need are in the mgetty tarball under /sample/new_fax.all/

my new_fax file has at the top

# Do the settings here

home=/etc/mgetty+sendfax                # The home directory

config=$home/faxlist                    # The configuration file

from="Fax Subsystem <faxadmin@xplor.ipf.de>"    # From this user

log=/var/log/faxlog                     # logfile

This file must be in /etc/mgetty+sendfax.

Create faxlist as my other post. Each line except id in faxlist is a

module command. (I.E) print HP calls  print.module to print the fax on HP printer. delete module deleted the fax. Other modules include archive and write. There is a sample faxlist in the tarball under /sample/new_fax.all/ which will give you some idea what you can do.

copy  mgetty_tarball/sample/new_fax.all/*.module to the home directory you setup above. These are the modules I talked about above.

After that It should all work. Try receiving a fax! Let me know if you need anymore help

David

----------

## taskara

great thanks.. I've done all you suggested, and I'm about to try and recieve a fax.

one question though, my printer is currently broken so I took "delete" and "print HP" out of faxlist, but added "archive"

where exactly will it store the faxes?

also, is there a way to tell it to forward ALL faxes to my email, rather than storing on file - no matter who the sender is?

cheers!

----------

## taskara

hmm.. I asked my bro to send a fax, and mgetty answered, but didn't pick up that it was a fax - it seemed to think it was data.

is there a way to verify mgetty is auto diagnosing the type of call?

I changed my /etc/inittab to 

```
S1:345:respawn:/usr/sbin/mgetty -n 6 /dev/ttyS0
```

 based on what you posted.

before it was 

```
S2:2345:respawn:/usr/sbin/mgetty ttyS0 -D /dev/ttyS0
```

----------

## dhunt

Hi,

The best way to figure why it didn't pickup your fax is have a look in the log file /var/log/mgetty/mgetty.yourserialport. It should give some details there.

my archive.module says faxes are archived to /var/spool/fax/archive

to mgetty to email you all your faxes you would something like this in faxlist

id

email you@youremailserver.com

delete

This assumes that you have set up your email server on your computer properly.

For me to actually receive faxes properly I had to add the following to /etc/mgetty+sendfax/mgetty.conf

port ttyS1 <-- serial port modem is on

  switchbd 19200 <-- just this line

  init-chat "" ATS0=0V1Q0&D3&K3%C1W1L0M0 OK <-- this so I don't get blasted all the time

See if that works

----------

## taskara

 *Quote:*   

> 12/17 13:25:36 yS0  mgetty: experimental test release 1.1.30-Dec16
> 
> 12/17 13:25:36 yS0  check for lockfiles
> 
> 12/17 13:25:36 yS0  locking the line
> ...

 

from that it looks like the modem doesn't support fax class 2 ?

[edit]

I've added "switchbd 19200" to my "/etc/mgetty+sendfax/mgetty.config".

also fyi it's an intel V.92 modem (SwanSmart Turbo)

[/edit]

thanks for your help.. I'd really like to nail this..!  :Confused: 

----------

## dhunt

Hey,

It looks your modem doesn't support faxing  :Sad:  or maybe needs some deferent initilization settings. Trying do a search on google see what you can find about it.

David

----------

## taskara

ok thanks David.

if I do find some initialization strings, where do I put them? under the port setting in mgetty.conf?

Thanks for your help.. I'll see how I go!

Chris

----------

## dhunt

Hey,

Sorry I couldn't help you out more but if you do find anything for your modem, init strings go under the port settings in mgetty.conf

Good Luck

David

----------

## Rooney

i am trying to setup a dialin server using a Vodafone 3G data card.

i currently only want to use the gsm side of this and have followed the basic config above but i have run mgetty manually to see what i get and it just dies pretty much straight away with the following output in 

```
/var/log/mgetty/mgetty.ttyUSB0
```

```

--

03/18 17:29:18 SB0  mgetty: interim release 1.1.34-Nov30

03/18 17:29:18 SB0  WARNING: parent process not init(pid=1), but pid=12668 (-bash)

03/18 17:29:18 SB0  check for lockfiles

03/18 17:29:18 SB0  locking the line

03/18 17:29:19 SB0  tio_get_rs232_lines: TIOCMGET failed: Invalid argument

03/18 17:29:19 SB0  WARNING: DSR is off - modem turned off or bad cable?

03/18 17:29:19 SB0  lowering DTR to reset Modem

03/18 17:29:19 SB0  TIOCMBIC failed: Invalid argument

03/18 17:29:19 SB0  send: \dATQ0V1H0[0d]

03/18 17:29:19 SB0  waiting for ``OK'' ** found **

03/18 17:29:20 SB0  send: ATS0=0Q0&D3&C1[0d]

03/18 17:29:20 SB0  waiting for ``OK''

03/18 17:29:20 SB0  found action string: ``ERROR''

03/18 17:29:20 SB0  init chat failed, exiting...: Invalid argument

03/18 17:29:20 ##### failed in mg_init_data, dev=ttyUSB0, pid=26111

```

is this just the card isent able to preform what i want?

----------

## dhunt

 *Rooney wrote:*   

> i am trying to setup a dialin server using a Vodafone 3G data card.
> 
> i currently only want to use the gsm side of this and have followed the basic config above but i have run mgetty manually to see what i get and it just dies pretty much straight away with the following output in 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I would guess it probably can but you would have to look up the particular model and see what is specs says. The problem you are experiecing is that it doesn't like the init string ATS0=0Q0&D3&C1 you may just need to give it a better init string and it will work. Try playing round with a terminal program (minicom) and see if you get a RING command when you ring the card's phone number.

----------

## snIP3r

hi all!

even if its long time ago since the last post i also have problems with setting up an dial-IN server.

i use a USR Sportster 56k Modem (exactly a U.S. Robotics 56K Voice EXT Rev. 12.1.1) with this config:

/etc/inittab:

```

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS1 vt100

#agetty for dial-in

s2:12345:respawn:/sbin/mgetty ttyS2

```

/etc/ppp/options.ttyS2

```

asyncmap 0

netmask 255.255.255.0

proxyarp

lock

crtscts

modem

-auth

192.168.0.1:192.168.0.5

#ipcp-accept-local

#ipcp-accept-remote

```

/etc/mgetty+sendfax/mgetty.config

```

# direct connection of a VT100 terminal which doesn't like DTR drops

# ("direct" meaning "*no* *modem*".  NEVER enable "direct yes" on modem lines!)

#

#port ttyS3

#  direct y

#  speed 19200

#  toggle-dtr n

#dial-in config

port ttyS2

   speed 57600

   data-only y

  # direct n

  # term vt100

  #init-chat "" ATZ OK AT&F1M0E1Q0S0=0 OK

  #answer-chat "" AT+FAA=1;A CONNECT \c \r

  #

  #try 16.50

  init-chat "" AT&F1 OK ATS0=0 OK

  answer-chat "" ATA CONNECT \c \r

```

/etc/mgetty+sendfax/login.config

```

...

# Automatic PPP startup on receipt of LCP configure request (AutoPPP).

#  mgetty has to be compiled with "-DAUTO_PPP" for this to work.

#  Warning: Case is significant, AUTOPPP or autoppp won't work!

#  Consult the "pppd" man page to find pppd options that work for you.

#

#  NOTE: for *some* users, the "-detach" option has been necessary, for

#        others, not at all. If your pppd doesn't die after hangup, try it.

#

#  NOTE2: "debug" creates lots of debugging info.  LOOK AT IT if things

#         do not work out of the box, most likely it's a ppp problem!

#

#  NOTE3: "man pppd" is your friend!

#

#  NOTE4: max. 9 arguments allowed.

#

/AutoPPP/ -     a_ppp   /usr/sbin/pppd auth -chap +pap login debug 7

...

```

/etc/mgetty+sendfax/dialin.config

```

...

#

#

# disallow all other calls

#!all

#

all

```

the ouput of mgetty looks like this:

```

02/08 18:38:01 yS2    select returned 0

02/08 18:38:01 yS2  checking if modem is still alive

02/08 18:38:01 yS2   makelock(ttyS2) called

02/08 18:38:01 yS2   do_makelock: lock='/var/lock/LCK..ttyS2'

02/08 18:38:01 yS2   lock made

02/08 18:38:01 yS2  mdm_send: 'AT'

02/08 18:38:01 yS2    got:AT[0d]

02/08 18:38:01 yS2   mdm_command: string 'AT'

02/08 18:38:01 yS2    got:[0d][0a]OK[0d]

02/08 18:38:01 yS2   mdm_command: string 'OK' -> OK

02/08 18:38:01 yS2   waiting for line to clear (VTIME=3), read:

02/08 18:38:01 yS2   removing lock file

02/08 18:38:01 yS2  waiting...

02/08 18:58:08 yS2    select returned 1

02/08 18:58:08 yS2   checking lockfiles, locking the line

02/08 18:58:08 yS2   makelock(ttyS2) called

02/08 18:58:08 yS2   do_makelock: lock='/var/lock/LCK..ttyS2'

02/08 18:58:08 yS2   lock made

02/08 18:58:08 yS2  wfr: waiting for ``RING''

02/08 18:58:08 yS2   got: [0a][0d][0a]RING[0d]

02/08 18:58:08 yS2    CND: RING

02/08 18:58:08 yS2   wfr: rc=0, drn=0

02/08 18:58:08 yS2    CND: check no: 'none'

02/08 18:58:08 yS2    CND: check vs: all

02/08 18:58:08 yS2  send: ATA[0d]

02/08 18:58:08 yS2  waiting for ``CONNECT''

02/08 18:58:08 yS2   got: ATA[0d]

02/08 18:58:08 yS2    CND: OKATA[0d][0a]NO CARRIER

02/08 18:59:02 yS2  found action string: ``NO CARRIER''

02/08 18:59:02 ##### failed A_FAIL dev=ttyS2, pid=17793, caller='none', conn='', name=''

02/08 18:59:02 yS2   removing lock file

--

```

the problem is that if i try to dialin, i get the modem ringing but not answering. it rings till timeout. so i do not know what else to do. i've read many many sites for this config, but all seem to be the same that i have.

does anyone have any experience with this config and could help me?!?!?!?

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## dhunt

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 02/08 18:38:01 yS2    select returned 0
> ...

 

Well I'm a bit out of touch with this stuff - haven't needed to use it for a few years now. But if you look at the log file above you can see why it's not answering.

The modem send RING

mgetty Responds with ATA (Answer Phone)

Modem responds with NO CARRIER (Needs to be CONNECT for a successful connection)

What I would suggest you do is use a terminal program (ie minicom). Initilize the modem and then ring the modem.

When you receive a RING answer it by typing ATA. When you can get modem to respond with a CONNECT you'll have successfully connected.

The key thing here is the initilization. Different modems require different initilization strings to work correctly and can take some experimentation/googling to find something that works for your modem.

Hope that helps

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

thx for your reply! but searching for hours and trying various init-strings i still fail in calling in. also googling is not successfull... i dont know what else i could try.

also searching in the windows driver inf file and unsing this init-string is not the result i am searching for...

my actual settings are:

```

...

   init-chat "" ATZ OK AT&F1M0E1Q0S0=0 OK

   answer-chat "" ATA CONNECT \c \r

...

```

could someone perhaps help me with this? i dont know what to do...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

does noone have any experience with this?

also long google searches did not bring me any success... i am wondering about this, cause this modem seems to be widespread.

*stillhopingforsomehelp*

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

hi all!

i tested also with an ebay bought modem - this runs. so the old one must be broken (ok, it only costs 1 euro so this doesn't matter  :Smile:  ).

now i can dialin to my server and also get an ip adress assigned. but i cannot login via ssh.

here's the syslog output (with debug level 7 enabled):

```

Feb 29 16:13:59 area52 pppd[31014]: pppd 2.4.4 started by a_ppp, uid 0

Feb 29 16:13:59 area52 pppd[31014]: using channel 29

Feb 29 16:13:59 area52 pppd[31014]: Using interface ppp1

Feb 29 16:13:59 area52 pppd[31014]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/ttyS2

Feb 29 16:13:59 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x8ab532ac> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 29 16:14:01 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x8ab532ac> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 29 16:14:02 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x5b2b00a5> <pcomp> <accomp> <callback CBCP>]

Feb 29 16:14:02 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x1 <callback CBCP>]

Feb 29 16:14:02 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x8ab532ac> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 29 16:14:03 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x5b2b00a5> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 29 16:14:03 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x5b2b00a5> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 29 16:14:03 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x8ab532ac> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Feb 29 16:14:03 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Feb 29 16:14:03 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Feb 29 16:14:05 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [LCP Ident id=0x3 magic=0x5b2b00a5 "MSRASV5.10"]

Feb 29 16:14:05 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [LCP Ident id=0x4 magic=0x5b2b00a5 "MSRAS-0-L9295106"]

Feb 29 16:14:05 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x5 <mppe -H -M -S -L -D +C>]

Feb 29 16:14:05 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [CCP ConfRej id=0x5 <mppe -H -M -S -L -D +C>]

Feb 29 16:14:05 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x6 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-wins 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0> <ms-wins 0.0.0.0>]

Feb 29 16:14:05 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [IPCP ConfRej id=0x6 <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-wins 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0> <ms-wins 0.0.0.0>]

Feb 29 16:14:05 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [CCP ConfRej id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Feb 29 16:14:05 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x2]

Feb 29 16:14:05 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Feb 29 16:14:06 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [CCP TermReq id=0x7"[+\000\37777777645\000<\37777777715t\000\000\002\37777777734"]

Feb 29 16:14:06 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [CCP TermAck id=0x7]

Feb 29 16:14:06 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x8 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

Feb 29 16:14:06 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [IPCP ConfNak id=0x8 <addr 192.168.0.5>]

Feb 29 16:14:06 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Feb 29 16:14:07 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x9 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.5>]

Feb 29 16:14:07 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x9 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.5>]

Feb 29 16:14:08 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Feb 29 16:14:08 area52 pppd[31014]: found interface eth1 for proxy arp

Feb 29 16:14:08 area52 pppd[31014]: local  IP address 192.168.0.1

Feb 29 16:14:08 area52 pppd[31014]: remote IP address 192.168.0.5

Feb 29 16:14:08 area52 pppd[31014]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 31042)

Feb 29 16:14:08 area52 pppd[31014]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 31042), status = 0x0

Feb 29 16:14:08 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x2]

Feb 29 16:14:09 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [CCP TermAck id=0x2]

Feb 29 16:14:09 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [CCP TermReq id=0x3"No compression negotiated"]

Feb 29 16:14:11 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [CCP TermAck id=0x3"No compression negotiated"]

Feb 29 16:14:38 area52 pppd[31014]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0xa "[+\000\37777777645\000<\37777777715t\000\000\000\000"]

Feb 29 16:14:38 area52 pppd[31014]: LCP terminated by peer ([+^@M-%^@<M-Mt^@^@^@^@)

Feb 29 16:14:38 area52 pppd[31014]: Connect time 0.5 minutes.

Feb 29 16:14:38 area52 pppd[31014]: Sent 1125 bytes, received 1941 bytes.

Feb 29 16:14:38 area52 pppd[31014]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 31054)

Feb 29 16:14:38 area52 pppd[31014]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0xa]

Feb 29 16:14:38 area52 pppd[31014]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 31054), status = 0x0

Feb 29 16:14:39 area52 pppd[31014]: Hangup (SIGHUP)

Feb 29 16:14:39 area52 pppd[31014]: Modem hangup

Feb 29 16:14:39 area52 pppd[31014]: Connection terminated.

Feb 29 16:14:40 area52 pppd[31014]: Exit.

```

my actual /etc/ppp/options.ttyS2 looks like this:

```

asyncmap 0

netmask 255.255.255.0

proxyarp

lock

crtscts

modem

noauth

192.168.0.1:192.168.0.5

#ipcp-accept-local

#ipcp-accept-remote

login

-pap

-chap

```

how can i manage to login?

greets

snIP3r

----------

## dhunt

Good to see you managed to get a dial in connection working finally.

Not trying to state the obvious here but the first things to try are:

1) Can you ping the server from your client machine? ie ping 192.168.0.1 (Server)

2) I presume you are actually running the ssh server?

3) You aren't running a firewall that is blocking ssh access?

4) What actually happens when you try to connect to the server with ssh?

5) What about any other services do they work?

Hopefully this gives you some ideas where to look. Otherwise get back to me and I'll see what else I can come up with.

David

----------

## snIP3r

hi dhunt!

thx for your help! i think i already can answer your questions. i also opened another thread (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-669506.html) cause i think this is more a ppp question than a dial-in server thing.

1) Can you ping the server from your client machine? ie ping 192.168.0.1 (Server)

not tested yet

2) I presume you are actually running the ssh server?

yes, connections from inside and outside are already possible. the sshd is configured to accept connections form all ips.

3) You aren't running a firewall that is blocking ssh access?

i run a firewall but it is not blocking ssh access

4) What actually happens when you try to connect to the server with ssh?

nothing. after some time the connection timeouts  :Sad:  i will also try to run the sshd in debug mode to see whats going on.

5) What about any other services do they work?

i can successfully connect to the webserver and access the webpages on the server (very slow but it runs)...

as posted in the other thread i encountered a hangup of the modem without any reason - i think its origin is the windows side so i think i have to do some config there. i will test this asap...

next steps are: run the pppd with "kdebug 2" option to see more details and check the windows config.

greets

snIP3r

----------

## dhunt

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> as posted in the other thread i encountered a hangup of the modem without any reason - i think its origin is the windows side so i think i have to do some config there. i will test this asap...
> 
> next steps are: run the pppd with "kdebug 2" option to see more details and check the windows config.
> ...

 

Generally there is no special configuration required on the client side. Just make a new connection, choose correct modem, phone number and username/passwd and connect.

The debug log you posted above does suggest the call was terminated after 0.5 minutes from the client side. 

I see your last post on the other thread you managed to get it going for a little longer period of time. You mentioned you are getting lots of errors on the client side - what sort of errors?

Another thing you can try Is run hyperTerminal or similar terminal program on the client. Then dial the server ATDT12345566 etc. If your mgetty setup is the same as mine you should get a terminal login. Trying logging in a do a few things - If this works successfully (Call stays up for >5minutes) it would imply it's not a hardware fault still (Modems) but if this fails I would suggest you may still have a dodgy modem.

David

----------

## snIP3r

hi again!

after some new trials i got one sucessfull connection using windows "hyperterminal"!!!! but only once. since now i could only connect once. and i dont know why...

ok this is better than nothing - but i think i will still work on getting a ssh connection, or a stable running hyperterminal config.

here are my newest results with pppd (with kdebug 2 option in /etc/ppp/options.ttyS2):

```

Mar 16 15:55:43 area52 pppd[23981]: pppd 2.4.4 started by a_ppp, uid 0

Mar 16 15:55:43 area52 pppd[23981]: using channel 13

Mar 16 15:55:43 area52 pppd[23981]: Using interface ppp1

Mar 16 15:55:43 area52 pppd[23981]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/ttyS2

Mar 16 15:55:43 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x17959f0> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 16 15:55:44 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x17959f0> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 16 15:55:45 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3faa412b> <pcomp> <accomp> <callback CBCP>]

Mar 16 15:55:45 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x1 <callback CBCP>]

Mar 16 15:55:46 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x17959f0> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 16 15:55:46 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3faa412b> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 16 15:55:46 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3faa412b> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 16 15:55:47 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x17959f0> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 16 15:55:47 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Mar 16 15:55:47 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Mar 16 15:55:47 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [LCP Ident id=0x3 magic=0x3faa412b "MSRASV5.10"]

Mar 16 15:55:47 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [LCP Ident id=0x4 magic=0x3faa412b "MSRAS-0-L9295106"]

Mar 16 15:55:47 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x5 <mppe -H -M -S -L -D +C>]

Mar 16 15:55:47 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [CCP ConfRej id=0x5 <mppe -H -M -S -L -D +C>]

Mar 16 15:55:48 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Mar 16 15:55:49 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [CCP TermReq id=0x7"?\37777777652A+\000<\37777777715t\000\000\002\37777777734"]

Mar 16 15:55:49 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [CCP TermAck id=0x7]

Mar 16 15:55:50 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Mar 16 15:55:50 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Mar 16 15:55:51 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Mar 16 15:55:53 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Mar 16 15:55:53 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Mar 16 15:55:54 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [CCP TermAck id=0x1 1a 04 78 00 18 04 78 00 15 03 2f]

Mar 16 15:55:54 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Mar 16 15:55:56 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Mar 16 15:55:56 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Mar 16 15:55:57 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [CCP TermAck id=0x1 1a 04 78 00 18 04 78 00 15 03 2f]

Mar 16 15:55:57 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Mar 16 15:55:59 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Mar 16 15:55:59 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Mar 16 15:56:00 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [CCP TermAck id=0x1 1a 04 78 00 18 04 78 00 15 03 2f]

Mar 16 15:56:00 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Mar 16 15:56:02 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Mar 16 15:56:02 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Mar 16 15:56:02 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0xb <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-wins 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0> <ms-wins 0.0.0.0>]

Mar 16 15:56:02 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [IPCP ConfRej id=0xb <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-wins 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0> <ms-wins 0.0.0.0>]

Mar 16 15:56:03 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.1>]

Mar 16 15:56:04 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0xc <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

Mar 16 15:56:04 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [IPCP ConfNak id=0xc <addr 192.168.0.5>]

Mar 16 15:56:05 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0xd <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.5>]

Mar 16 15:56:05 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0xd <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.5>]

Mar 16 15:56:05 area52 pppd[23981]: found interface eth1 for proxy arp

Mar 16 15:56:05 area52 pppd[23981]: local  IP address 192.168.0.1

Mar 16 15:56:05 area52 pppd[23981]: remote IP address 192.168.0.5

Mar 16 15:56:05 area52 pppd[23981]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 24246)

Mar 16 15:56:05 area52 pppd[23981]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 24246), status = 0x0

Mar 16 15:56:05 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Mar 16 15:56:06 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [CCP TermAck id=0x1 1a 04 78 00 18 04 78 00 15 03 2f]

Mar 16 15:56:08 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Mar 16 15:56:11 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Mar 16 15:56:12 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [CCP TermAck id=0x1 1a 04 78 00 18 04 78 00 15 03 2f]

Mar 16 15:56:14 area52 pppd[23981]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Mar 16 15:56:15 area52 pppd[23981]: rcvd [CCP TermAck id=0x1 1a 04 78 00 18 04 78 00 15 03 2f]

Mar 16 15:56:17 area52 pppd[23981]: CCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Mar 16 15:56:51 area52 pppd[23981]: Hangup (SIGHUP)

Mar 16 15:56:51 area52 pppd[23981]: Modem hangup

Mar 16 15:56:51 area52 pppd[23981]: Connect time 0.8 minutes.

Mar 16 15:56:51 area52 pppd[23981]: Sent 252 bytes, received 2616 bytes.

Mar 16 15:56:51 area52 pppd[23981]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 24259)

Mar 16 15:56:51 area52 pppd[23981]: Connection terminated.

Mar 16 15:56:51 area52 pppd[23981]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 24259), status = 0x0

Mar 16 15:56:51 area52 pppd[23981]: Exit.

```

the only thing i have changed in my config is the "receive-all" option in mgetty.config. but thsi results in the CCP... message. 

another question belongs to the hyperterminal config: i get a 14400 bps connection. is there a way to get a faster connection?

greets

snIP3r

----------

